
“Trying to build the most sustainable modern town” [video] - espitia
https://kaluyala.com
======
Theodores
Seems that Bing maps trumps Google in deepest Panama, but both differ
considerably:

[https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/9%C2%B015'23.4%22N+79%C2...](https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/9%C2%B015'23.4%22N+79%C2%B017'05.2%22W/@9.256501,-79.284778,963m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0)

[http://www.bing.com/maps/default.aspx?q=Kala+Yala&mkt=en&FOR...](http://www.bing.com/maps/default.aspx?q=Kala+Yala&mkt=en&FORM=HDRSC4#Y3A9Ni41NTg2ODB+MTAxLjI5MDQ1NSZsdmw9MTkmc3R5PXImZW89MCZxPWthbGElMjB5YWxhJTJDJTIwcGFuYW1h)

[http://psgsinternship.blog.usf.edu/files/2012/07/sam-
miguel-...](http://psgsinternship.blog.usf.edu/files/2012/07/sam-miguel-
panama-map.jpg)

So is it sustainable to get interns to build your town for you?

------
glibgil
Um, that does not look modern or sustainable.

~~~
kaonashi
It looks like an excuse to tell people you're saving the world when you're
really going on vacation.

------
vernie
Wasn't this the plot to The Beach (2000)?

